# ONR Questions



## craigboyracer (May 19, 2011)

hi all i know there are posts about this but im getting very confused.

could somebody tell me in plain english the best solution mix for the following.

1. im wanting to make up a QD in a 500ml spray bottle.

2. how many mls/ounces in a bucket of 7 litres i should use.

3. and how many mls/ounces in a prespray for example 5l.

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

From the General Guide & FAQ

*What are the dilution ratios?*
What follows are only guidelines. It isn't necessary to measure ONR to the ml.
Mostly it will be a case of trial and error controlled mainly by how hard or soft
your water is locally. Note(!)

*For use as a pre-spray*, along with QD uses, dilution can be as strong as 32 to 1,
though with soft or softened water it can go to anything up to 64 to 1. Assuming
the cap from a 32oz bottle to be about 15ml, 32:1 will be...
1 capful per 500ml
2 capfuls per 1 litre
3 capfuls per 1.5 litres
4 capfuls per 2 litres
5 capfuls per 2.5 litres

*In the wash bucket*, in a soft water area it can be as low as 1 capful per 5L of
water. Maximum would probably be 2 capfuls. Don't be tempted to err on the side
of caution when mixing. You can actually have too strong a wash-mix which can
work against you and stop the effectiveness of the surfactants!
Regards,
Steve


----------



## bigalj (Jun 27, 2010)

Lowiepete said:


> From the General Guide & FAQ
> 
> *What are the dilution ratios?*
> What follows are only guidelines. It isn't necessary to measure ONR to the ml.
> ...


I would agree with the wash dilution there; I use 10 litres of water and use 2 capfuls of ONR.

However, for personal preference for QD purposes, I only use half a capful in a 500ml spray bottle. Any stronger and I find it smears and leaves a hologram effect on my black paint.


----------



## craigboyracer (May 19, 2011)

fantastic thanks for your reply
im in scotland so are water is quite soft so i gues is going to be a game of trial and error


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

How much is a capful?


----------



## autoaesthetica (May 13, 2011)

1 capful is .5 oz or ~15ml.

I have used ONR for so long(see my video) I came to the fortunately easy conclusion, the best IME/IMO QD ratio is simply .75 capful in a 32(or Liter) of water. QD, clay lube etc.. I never have to guess and the slickness is great - plus did I mention its easy?


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Lowiepete said:


> You can actually have too strong a wash-mix which can
> work against you and stop the effectiveness of the *surfactants*!


ONR doesn't contain any surfactants :tumbleweed:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

toni said:


> ONR doesn't contain any surfactants :tumbleweed:


Sorry, but that isn't strictly true. ONR may not contain any "soapy" surfactants,
but it certainly does contain "_a substance or substances that tend to reduce 
the surface tension of a liquid in which it is dissolved_" Hence the major
differences in effect noticed between hard and soft water areas of the UK.

Regards,
Steve


----------

